# Impressive Nose



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I admit, I really enjoy watching Laika using her nose. Today she took it up a notch though. 

I know that dogs get more from scent than we get from sight, but I was surprised today at just how much they get.  

I was running with Laika, and she was a ways behind me charging through some tall grass when I saw a coyote ahead of us cross the trail. She never saw the coyote, as it charged up through the brush and was gone in a heartbeat. I called her close and proceeded on ... as soon we got to where it had crossed the path she immediately moved off to the side in the direction the coyote went, stopped crouched low, raised her hackles, and began to growl and give out low barks (for such a petite girl I am impressed with how much bigger she sounds!).

I started walking, told her to leave it and come, which she promptly did (although there were a few parting glances and growls in that general direction). 

I guess mostly I was surprised that she picked up so quickly on a potential threat from only a brief sniff ... 8)


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

You must have been upwind for her to only smell it when you came across it's trail. When our boy smells them, he's immediately alert and scanning around. We definitely don't want him chasing after it though, lest there's a pack around.


----------

